# Hurry! Kauai Beach Villas oceanview on Ebay



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2010)

The auction ends in about 90 minutes.  Bid now and get one of those fantastic oceanview units!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250729419633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Dave


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know.  $984 for a 1br unit is quite steep.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2010)

The auction is over, and nobody bid on it, so it's a moot point.  I own an oceanview at this resort, as do a good number of Tuggers, and the current MFs are actually $1032 for the 1br 2ba units.  It's Hawaii, remember, and a nice place for the money.  

I get asked all the time about where/how others can buy the oceanview units at KBV - it's a different experience than one of the interior units in non-oceanview buildings.  I was going to bid on this one myself, but decided against it - I'm waiting for a different resort to show up.  

For those who missed the auction, don't lose heart:  Knowing how the Ochoa brothers work, I'm sure it'll be relisted soon.

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 24, 2010)

How late can you bid on ebay and still get a unit?

I waited until the last 30 seconds and the program asked if I were serious, or words to that effect, and by the time I clicked yes the auction had expired.

Thanks,

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 24, 2010)

Sterling, I don't know how close you can cut it, but in your case, it was obvious too close.  Usually when bidding, I think eBay wants to confirm the bid before the last click that sends it off.  So I think it must have been that click that stopped you this time.

But as I say, don't lose heart - the seller will likely relist it within a week or two.  That's how they usually do it.

Dave


----------



## california-bighorn (Nov 25, 2010)

*Contact Seller*

Sterling
Since the auction ended without a bid, you might want to contact the seller and make him an offer on price and closing costs.  Probably can get for what the closing costs are. I did this a couple of times when I wanted a TS but forgot to bid.  Both times the seller was glad to sell to me.  Only difficulty may be getting the sellers contact information, but, you should be able to research it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 25, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> The auction ends in about 90 minutes.  Bid now and get one of those fantastic oceanview units!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250729419633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Dave



Dave,

I've been looking at KBV myself for awhile.  How do you insure that you have an ocean front guaranteed?  Is it some way their system works, or are you talking fixed week/fixed unit ownership?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 25, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> The auction is over, and nobody bid on it, so it's a moot point.  I own an oceanview at this resort, as do a good number of Tuggers, and the current MFs are actually $1032 for the 1br 2ba units.  It's Hawaii, remember, and a nice place for the money.
> 
> I get asked all the time about where/how others can buy the oceanview units at KBV - it's a different experience than one of the interior units in non-oceanview buildings.  I was going to bid on this one myself, but decided against it - I'm waiting for a different resort to show up.
> 
> ...



I've visited this resort and was not overwhelmed by the grounds.  I didn't stay there, so I don't know how nice the units are.  Oceanfront units are always nice.

For Kauai, I opted to purchase a 2br Pono Kai unit.  The maintenance fees are $931.92.  It floats to any available unit and so I usually get an oceanfront unit.  Pono Kai is certainly not a fancy resort, but getting oceanfront in Hawaii is very nice.  It's a very comfortable resort.

The best part of owning a Pono Kai is that I usually rent the unit and use bonus time at the rate of $75/night for a 2br unit.  Owners can book bonus time 90 days from check in.  And, getting an oceanfront unit is actually pretty easy.

You can get a Pono Kai for a buck these days as well.


----------



## tombo (Nov 25, 2010)

I owned Ocean Front 2 bed 2 bath at Kaui Beach Villas and would rather own ocean front here than any other resort on the Island including Shearwater. KBV is centrally located with a short drive to anything north, and a short drive to anything south. We explore the island daily and KBV is not far from anywhere. You can walk the beach here for miles along the golf course and often see no people. There are swimable areas to the left of the resort and great snorkeling right in front of the resort. I would watch whales breach, tail slap, and blow while I ate breakfast on the balcony and in the evening before the sun went down. The units all have a/c which I have used on every trip I ever took (many island resorts don't have a/c). The pool is not good, but the grounds are nice with lagoons, geese, and flowering plants. I have on occassion payed a small fee to the hilton next door to use their pools for the day. The Hilton also has restaurants and bars if you don't feel like eating in the room. They used to have a great brunch where you can eat outdoors by Koi pools with a view of the ocean. I have visited Pono Kai, Shearwater, Bali Hai, a couple of the Marriotts, The Cliffs, and the Point at Poipu, and given the choice I would stay oceanfront at KBV over any of these including the Marriotts (Marriotts are super nice but too big with too many people) and Shearwater (best views on the Island but no beach to walk or swim in and too far of a drive to the south side). At KBV I love the morning and evening walks on the beach where my wife and myself have miles of beach and ocean to ourselves, and of course I love the views from the balconies. I sold my KBV units due to my wife's jb change and limited vacation time, but if I ever buy on Kauai again it will be ocean front KBV without a doubt. JMHO.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> Dave,
> 
> I've been looking at KBV myself for awhile.  How do you insure that you have an ocean front guaranteed?  Is it some way their system works, or are you talking fixed week/fixed unit ownership?
> 
> ...



Marty, it's all tied to the unit number you purchase, and it takes a bit of forethought.  There are three unit types at KBV, (1br1ba, 1br2ba, and 2br2ba), and three view types, (Garden View, Lagoon View, and Ocean View.)  Depending on what you purchase, you will always get that type of unit, and that type of view.  It's on the deed.  There are 8 buildings at KBV, lettered A through H, and the deed to your timeshare will indicate which building you bought.  A through E buildings are placed around the large central lagoon, and F, G, and H buldings face the ocean.

All the 1br1ba units are considered "Garden View," which is timeshare-speak for "parking lot."  There may be a partial ocean view from certain 1br1ba units in E or F building, but it isn't much.  The 1br2ba units in A through E are all "Lagoon View," so face the interior ponds of the resort.  The 1br2ba units in F and G buildings are considered "Ocean View."  (There are no 1br units in H building.)  2br2ba units in A through E are Lagoon View.  2br2ba in F, G, or H building are Ocean View.

Since units and weeks will float, the reservation you make, and check-in day you choose, will determine what particular unit you are assigned.  Different units check in on different days.  So when you make your reservation, you can discuss things with Owner Services, and ask how to request a particular unit or building.

In my case, I own unit F5, a 1br2ba Ocean View unit in F building.  I've stayed at KBV several times, always in G building, in a unit I requested.  To give owners a fair chance to get what they want, requests can be submitted as early as 16 months in advance.  Decisions are made at 14 months out.  I've found them to be very accommodating.

A note to others who have posted in this thread about the grounds and swimming pool at KBV:  The internal management at KBV has recently changed, and there is a new landscape company tending the resort property.  The plantings and grounds are in excellent condition, and are being cared for by a contracted company that is very skilled.  The same company also tends the grounds at the Kauai Beach Resort hotel next door, which used to be a Hilton, and is now managed by Aqua Hotels.  (Aqua is making major strides in bringing up the hotel amenities, too, but that's information for another thread.)  Walkways at KBV intertwine with walkways at the hotel, making the connection between the two very convenient.

The KBV swimming pool was remodeled earlier this year, and looks better than ever.  But for those who want a greater pool experience, there is an ongoing FREE cooperative agreement between KBV and the hotel next door:  KBV guests can use the hotel pools (which are amazing) and hotel guests can use the tennis courts at KBV.  It's an arrangement that is working out very well.

KBV is one of the modest gems on Kauai that makes ownership a great idea.  Location is perfect, and the units are well cared for.  It's not a destination resort, and was never intended to be.  But it is a great place to vacation on the island, and is a good starting point for whatever island adventure you may want to do.  Those of you who dismissed KBV a long time ago should drop by and take another look.  It's getting better and better.  

Sorry to brag up the place, but I continue to be impressed.  Can you tell?  

Dave


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, Dave!  Now I'll know what to look for. 

Happy Thanksgiving,

Marty


----------



## BevL (Nov 25, 2010)

I keep checking for early 2012 units to exchange into - with the reciprocal pool arrangement and beach access onsite, we're hoping to get in here for our first trip to Kauai.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 3, 2010)

I think I have a lagoon view in my confirmation for B3 next year (unless RCI confirmation unit #s at this resort are just placeholders).

Is this first or second floor?  I tried to find the resort layout map which I'm sure Denise has posted before, but just gave up after going thru numerous posts and the reviews page.  I hear it's best to get the 2nd floor, so I was going to give them a call to put in a request, for what it's worth.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2010)

muranojo said:


> Is this first or second floor?  I tried to find the resort layout map which I'm sure Denise has posted before



Guilty as charged - http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html

There are actually 3 floors - I'd request the 3rd, unless stairs are a problem.    Might as well request OF which you are at it.  Bldg. F, G, or H - ocean side.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 3, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Guilty as charged - http://www.beachvillaskauai.com/kbv_map2.html
> 
> There are actually 3 floors - I'd request the 3rd, unless stairs are a problem.    Might as well request OF which you are at it.  Bldg. F, G, or H - ocean side.



Thanks, Denise.  Man, we're at the very back, and it looks like 2nd floor, but hard to read.  Is it even possible for an exchanger to get one of the coveted ocean-front rooms?  (Anyone remember Everly Brothers' "Dream, Dream, Dream..."  At least I think it was Everly Brothers.)

Edited to add:  At least we are close to the pool.  What is the proximity to the pool next door that people can use from the backside of the resort?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, I know of at least one time an exchanger got OF in Bldg. G.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 3, 2010)

muranojo said:


> At least we are close to the pool.  What is the proximity to the pool next door that people can use from the backside of the resort?



This picture shows the relative location of KBV buildings, and the hotel next door.  The hotel pool is a bit of a hike across the property.  Use the cars in the parking lot as a rough estimate of distance.  It isn't *that* far, but it's not that close, either.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks, Dave and Denise!

Dave, not bad of a walk, IMO, plus it's even a bit further to get to the beach.  We'll be happy no matter.  And, Denise, we will ask for OF, what the heck.  Appreciate it.


----------

